# TyeDye's BIG adventure!



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

My twin and I went to the Tushar Mtn. Range in Beaver Utah for our annual week long backcountry ski trip. This time we added fishing to the agenda and extended our stay! As we were leaving Fish Tech on Thursday 2 blocks before the freeway the car died. After a short trip to Checker Auto we were on the road!

LITTLE RES. - We arrived at Beaver Canyon to get our camp set up right along the shore of Little Res. as we heard there are big browns in there. No less than 5 mins in we see a giant one cruising the shore! Screw setting up camp, we busted out the fishin rods! I saw thousands of minnows but I forgot my trap. Oh well they liked flies too. My twin caught 1 tiger trout and 1 rainbow trout. I caught 1 mini tiger trout and 10 minnows while using flies. My twin used a gold jakes and a worm bobber combo. While we set up the tent we found out that we forgot 2 of the 4 poles! Whoops! Then we saw that the camera lens was a bit damaged. We decided to check out the ski sites when more trouble arose. The car was smoking under the hood! Headed to NAPA in town where I was refused service due to my looks. Headed to Flying J and got some power steering fluid as it was low.

Evil's Tiger Trout









We saw some Tushar Deer on the way into town









Upper Beaver River hydro dam #3 - We each lost a fish on this pretty section. Snag city though for both the fly guy and the spin rod guy! Then back at camp I broke my twins fly rod. OUCH!!!

Upper Beaver River Hydro Dam #3









DAY 2

In the morning we headed to AJ Automotive in town where they were more than friendly. They even gave us their cell number in case issues arose and offered to drive us where needed for our vacation! Outstanding people! We decided to hit City Creek Peak and see if Puffer Lake was ice off time. The peak was far but worthy. Great views and turns were had! We headed back into town where I spotted Adam Eakle at the Sinclair. We chatted and went our separate ways. That night we fished right from camp at Little Res. and had one interested fish in the minnows we dunked out there.

The City Creek Peak Trailhead









Skinning up to City Creek Peak

















Me at the summit of City Creek Peak









Me skiing City Creek Peak









Little Reservoir from our camp 









Day 3

Woke up early and hit Mt. Holly! Best mountain of the trip. After we had some time to kill so we hit a pizza place and discussed where to fish.

Me skinning up to Mount Holly

















Me standing at the summit of Mount Holly









Me skiing down Mount Holly

























Me returning to the car at the Trailhead with Mount Holly in the background









Merchant Valley Dam - My twin caught 7 rainbows and I caught 3 all on a worm/bobber combo. I tried fly fishing the river but got the skunk. The fishing was good until the beavers started to tail slap our bobbers.

A Beaver on the Beaver River









A Rainbow Trout that Evil Released









One of Evil's Rainbow Trout









Day 4

Minersville - Headed to the lake around noon where an old man approached me. He gave me the secret fly of the day (zebra midge) and gave me a few lessons on new knots and techniques to catch some fish. Within minutes it was fish on! Sure enough the other fly anglers would ask what I was using and I get as far as the word "zebra" before they'd say "the old man right?" What a guy he was for getting us all on fish! I caught 7 rainbows before my fly was destroyed and my twin got 3 rainbows. He was using a pumpkin pepper jig baitless and a Rainbow Trout CD 9 Rapala. By afternoon we decided to check out below the dam.

Minersville Reservoir









Fighting a Rainbow Trout on a Fly Rod









A FAT Rainbow Trout next to the fly rod and reel 









Below the Dam - My twin nailed a rainbow 1st cast (17.5) incher. He caught 2 bows on a Rainbow Trout CD 7 Rapala and even managed a 13 inch Smallmouth Bass. I caught 4 bows using my olive jumbo ju ju midge. In fact I caught my largest fish on the fly to date.... a 19.5 inch rainbow!

Evil's 17.5in Rainbow Trout









Evil's 13in SMB









My biggest fish to date on the fly rod....a 19.5 inch Rainbow Trout









Me catching a Rainbow Trout on the fly rod with a Rainbow in the distance









Day 5

We hit Lake Peak and checked on Puffer Lake. Still wasn't ice out yet. Arrived back to camp to see that my tent met up with a barbed wire fence and the floor of the tent was shredded.

At the trailhead with Lake Peak in the far background









Me skinning up to Lake Peak









Me at the summit of Lake Peak









Me skiing Lake Peak

















Luckily there was a patch of snow all the way back to the car









Me skinning back to the car before the thunderstorms rolled in









Me at the edge of Puffer Lake near the car









After a big mountain there is nothing like the spoils of battle from the day before









Day 6

Minersville - We hit it again but I had to try and match that fly the best I could. I caught 1, 18.5 inch rainbow before we decided to bail as the wind was bad.

Me holding a 18.5 inch Rainbow Trout I got on the fly rod 









While Evil was walking the shore he almost stepped on this snake









Below the dam - Too early in the afternoon and we got skunked for an hour.

Lower Beaver River - One of the highlights of the trip!!! Browns were everywhere! Every cast yielded a brown trout bite. What a treat! I caught 18 browns and 1 rainbow and my twin got 1 tiger trout and 9 browns. Thats 29 fish total. I was using a silver blue fox in size #1 and my twin was using a silver blade, grey body, and black fur in size 1/8th Roostertail. I got 3 bites to every 1 fish landed.

The Brown Trouts

























Evil's Tiger Trout









Me and one of my Brown Trout









My biggest Brown of the day









What a GREAT river









Below the dam - Hit it again for an hour. My twin landed 2 rainbows (1 at 19.5 inches the other at 17.5 inches) with a CD 7 Rainbow Trout Rapala and I got 4 rainbows on the fly rod using a olive jumbo ju ju midge.

Evil's 17.5 inch Rainbow Trout









Evil's 19.5 inch Rainbow Trout









The sunset below the dam









Day 7

Looked at the tushars and the snow was dismal and the weather looked even worse. The funds ran out so we hit the bank and turned in our coins. Just enough of those to get to Fish Lake.

Fish Lake - Arrived at noon to see just a few anglers. We NAILED THEM!!!! I got 50 fish (3 splake and 47 rainbows) and my twin got 40 rainbows. 90 fish total! We stayed until 5pm. We used a blue fox silver in size #1 and Rebel crawdads in brown, yellow and orange colors. The fish eventually got smart and we had to use the variety of spinners to get a couple fish here and there. Even got a few on the oh so famous Tube Dude Marabous! Of interest the Rapala collection was ignored. The ice is 80% off the lake. I did get my largest splake yet at 18.25 inches long. What a great way to end a great trip!

Me and one of my MANY Rainbow Trout









One of Evil's 16 inch milting Rainbow Trout









My FAT 18.25 inch Splake









Evil and his 17 inch Rainbow Trout









Fish Lake at the end of the day


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I think that WOW sums that up what a post sounds like an awesome trip!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

All I can say is Awesome it looks like a great time terrific photos and report maybe the post of the year!! 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like a fine adventure was had. Sucks about the car issues.

Congrats. Nice trip.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Already responded on another forum, but here it is again,  WOW, how can this old fart compete with this??? Good on you guys.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Dang! Nice post, thanks for the pictures. I'm jealous! I need a big adventure. What flies did you use on your fly rod?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work guys. That's about as far south as you need to go though! J/K.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Great pics!
Yer catchin on pretty quick there, Pilgrim. Say, do you skin Griz?
Fleigenbinder


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Impressive! Well done.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Leaky said:


> Already responded on another forum, but here it is again,  WOW, how can this old fart compete with this??? Good on you guys.


Hey now you got a SMB in a river system too, your doin well enough!



LOAH said:


> Looks like a fine adventure was had. Sucks about the car issues.


That poor car aint going far anytime soon again.  Oh well fishing close to home aint so bad!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

drsx said:


> Dang! Nice post, thanks for the pictures. I'm jealous! I need a big adventure. What flies did you use on your fly rod?


At minersville the small zebra midge under an indicator worked the best (black body, silver/white twists and a silver bead head). After I lost it due to damage from the fish (the best way to lose a fly IMO) I bought an emerger that looked similar to what I just described.

Under the dam the Jumbo Ju Ju Midge in olive under an indicator worked the best! Fished it deep.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

brookieguy1 said:


> Nice work guys. That's about as far south as you need to go though! J/K.


Wanted a sand hollow visit but it was 150 from where we were at. Hard to do when the car smokes!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report, but I do have to ask, do you guys have a job? With gas almost four bucks a gallon and the amount of trips you guys take either unemployment pays more than is used to, you have a very understanding employer, or you are independently wealthy. Regardless, I wish I could get out as often as you two.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You forget that it only costs them half as much as it does the rest of us. :O•-:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This report is a wonderful read! Post of the year is an understatement! Congrats to you both and thanks a million for sharing!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

WOW, what a great trip. I should have given up turkeys and broght the fishing pole.


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

great photos great story looks like a grand ol time.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

epic!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> WOW, what a great trip. I should have given up turkeys and broght the fishing pole.


By any chance was that you with Adam that we saw at Sinclair?


----------



## Fishane1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Good job guys! Glad you had fun..Fishane


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> [quote="Jeff Bringhurst":sobvu3dv]WOW, what a great trip. I should have given up turkeys and broght the fishing pole.


By any chance was that you with Adam that we saw at Sinclair?[/quote:sobvu3dv]

Yup, I was the one decked out in waterfowl camo hunting turkeys


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like a sweet trip. Lots of fish and some nice turns on some great skis! :O--O:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Way back in my younger days, I used to Cross Country Ski.
That was before I ever thought about Ice fishing.
That would have been a lot of fun putting the 2 sports together.

Now days, all I can do is dream about it.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> Way back in my younger days, I used to Cross Country Ski.
> That was before I ever thought about Ice fishing.
> That would have been a lot of fun putting the 2 sports together.
> 
> Now days, all I can do is dream about it.


Never have cross country skied, not enough turns for the work. Now backcountry skiing is our true passion. The combo of ice fishing and backcountry skiing is a new habit that will be around for a while.

We really wanted to combine the 2 sports this trip (in 1 day) with Kents or 3 creeks but the conditions are in the unknown catagory.

We talked to a cabin owner who said about 1 mile up the road had 4in of ice after about a mile and a half or so of that there was too much snow to drive through. They claimed that at mile marker 4 the gate was closed so even with chains you aint going all the way.

Considering Puffer was so close to ice out, it was not worth going backcountry skiing up there only to find out that we could not get on the ice at Kents. 3 creeks lake was open water but the road was closed. In years past that lake was iced up while I was there.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> [quote="tye dye twins":17ld6ban][quote="Jeff Bringhurst":17ld6ban]WOW, what a great trip. I should have given up turkeys and broght the fishing pole.


By any chance was that you with Adam that we saw at Sinclair?[/quote:17ld6ban]

Yup, I was the one decked out in waterfowl camo hunting turkeys [/quote:17ld6ban]

You and 100 others right? 

We did hear some turkeys at Little Res a few times. No cars where around so who knows, could have been turkey or a turkey hunter. :O•-:


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Amazing report. Sucks about the NAPA goon. Way to power through all of the problems with your equipment.


----------

